
Welcome - The Ruby Game - instakill
http://therubygame.com/
======
gurkendoktor
Interesting, but why require Twitter out of all things? I thought Ruby had the
multi-auth thing nailed.

~~~
JonnieCache
It does. It's trivial to use as well. <https://github.com/intridea/omniauth>

Why would you not hook this up to github for auth?

EDIT: The site is great by the way. My tone of disappointment at the
authentication system is motivated by how nice the thing is.

~~~
darkphnx
The game actually uses omniauth for authentication. Github support may be in
for next weeks challenge :)

------
rb2k_
> This code has already been submitted by darkphnx

Ok, so I have to add random noise to my solution? O_o

~~~
anonova
This is really lame, especially if elegance is part of the judging criteria.

~~~
adamcooke
a) this check only checked identical code so any more (or less) elegant code
was still permitted.

b) we now don't check for this but "similar" code will be grouped together to
make things easier to hear.

------
anykey
I really love this idea, and I want to compete but it appears the site is
down, and I'm unable to submit solutions. I've been wanting a version of
Vimgolf targeted at Ruby for quite some time, it's an awesome way to improve
your skills and uncover great tricks.

------
instakill
Inject is a beautiful thing, and looking at the leaderboard, a lot of people
seem to agree.

------
jnotarstefano
I really loved this! I liked the fact that I could read other people
solutions.

Is there an equivalent for Python, or any other language?

~~~
petercooper
vimgolf is very similar, and has an interesting mechanic of not letting you
see significantly better entries than your own.

------
mr_luc
"This code has already been submitted by catphish."

Is this by design?

~~~
mr_luc
Also, if it's by design:

Placing a random comment after my submission lets it through. So you might
want to strip out comments for that bit.

------
danso
I'm a little slow this morning....the top solution is just a string? The
submitter just did a fake entry to get the answer and then submitted a second
one?

~~~
quandrum
They cheated. The page says all code will be rerun with different input at the
end of the week to determine the true winner, so all the hardcoded answers
will drop out at that point.

Though it seems this problem has an obvious fastest solution that has been
found and mimic'd repeatedly.

~~~
extension
Perhaps they should rerun with different input immediately after submitting.

